# [Japanese NR] Taku Yanai BLD 31.52 single and 35.22 mean



## Yuuki (Dec 17, 2014)

Asian Championship 2014 Final round
39.44 31.52(former Japan NR) 34.71 = 35.22(Japan NR)






And he set the new national record after this competition.
30.78 single


----------



## okayama (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats Taku!

I love his awesome reactions, which are included in this video:


----------



## Artic (Dec 18, 2014)

So this is the "fist pump, fist pump again, and more fist pump" guy. Now I know


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

Artic said:


> So this is the "fist pump, fist pump again, and more fist pump" guy. Now I know



lol!


----------

